# Miniature Schnauzer Misty at 14 months.



## Craig83 (Jan 7, 2009)

Enjoy 

The other Mini Schnauzer is her Grandma Maisy.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow brilliant pictures, stunning dogs,


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Stunning Pics..


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

She has really grown into a beauty 

What was the rosette for?


----------



## clairescunny55 (Dec 18, 2008)

they are both gorgeous xxxx


----------



## Craig83 (Jan 7, 2009)

Fleur said:


> She has really grown into a beauty
> 
> What was the rosette for?


Thank you 

The rosette was for coming second in a local dog show. She got second for 'best condition' and fourth in best short coat. Was a bit of a con tho, she should have got firsts  not that im biased....LOL!


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

Ahhhhh so so cute!!

Im getting a mini schnauzer at the end of July!!! Pcking our pup tonight!!! Very exciting!
Any tips!!??


----------



## Craig83 (Jan 7, 2009)

Hb-mini said:


> Ahhhhh so so cute!!
> 
> Im getting a mini schnauzer at the end of July!!! Pcking our pup tonight!!! Very exciting!
> Any tips!!??


Tips.... Errrrm.... LOL!

Enjoy it! They are wonderful little dogs and everyone loves them!
Training is essential!
I had all kinds of mini-trials with mine when i got her and she's still makin me work :001_tt2: Gimmi a shout if you've got any questions though an i can give you my humble opinion


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Craig83 said:


> Thank you
> 
> The rosette was for coming second in a local dog show. She got second for 'best condition' and fourth in best short coat. Was a bit of a con tho, she should have got firsts  not that im biased....LOL!


Congratulations - but I think she should of been 1st to


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2009)

Brilliant pics and lovely dogs.


----------



## Craig83 (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words everyone 

What would be a god second dog? A standard Schnauzer? Kerry Blue? Anythin else?


----------



## MaloreyAnimal (Jun 25, 2009)

He is love! <333

I have a Miniature Schanuzer also!

Gotta love um'! xD


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

I absolutely love Shnauzers...esp mins.

If I didn't have a westie, that would have been a dog for me...there are 4 near me and I just adore them! xx


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

Ahh thank you for the ofer, i will take it up! Any schnauzer owners i can meet is a bonus for me!

We chose our pup Wed night.... lil girl.....here are some pics.....


----------



## Craig83 (Jan 7, 2009)

They're SO cute when they're little! Think she'll stay black? What colour are her parants?


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

Craig83 said:


> They're SO cute when they're little! Think she'll stay black? What colour are her parants?


Hiya! 
No dont think she will stay as black as she is at the mo. Mum is salt and pepper, Dad is back and silver! So who knows!
Beautiful isnt she, very excited!

 xx


----------



## Craig83 (Jan 7, 2009)

Hb-mini said:


> Hiya!
> No dont think she will stay as black as she is at the mo. Mum is salt and pepper, Dad is back and silver! So who knows!
> Beautiful isnt she, very excited!
> 
> xx


I know folks with a black and silver which was black as a pup. They left it too long before having it stripped so now they can only clip her. This means she'l always have a soft fluffy coat (fine if thats what you like).
They have teath like needles! Mine wouldn't touch toys etc and would only chew on smokey bacon raw-hide twists LOL!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Beautiful pictures.I have just popped out to my front garden and a lad was walking a Miniature Schnauzer past, i have to say its the 1st time i've actualy seen one in the flesh so to speak. I think they look great.*


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

Craig83 said:


> I know folks with a black and silver which was black as a pup. They left it too long before having it stripped so now they can only clip her. This means she'l always have a soft fluffy coat (fine if thats what you like).
> They have teath like needles! Mine wouldn't touch toys etc and would only chew on smokey bacon raw-hide twists LOL!


I will make sure i stock up on chewable things as i dont want her chewing on my daughter!! We have no intention of showing her so i think we will clip her as i prefer a soft coat. 
I cant wait now!


----------



## Craig83 (Jan 7, 2009)

How much do you want one of these?!





































Thats not my hand in the pictures by the way.... LOL!


----------

